
Daily Fantasy Boom Becomes a Nightmare. Now What? - betterturkey
http://recode.net/2016/02/23/the-daily-fantasy-boom-turned-into-a-nightmare-now-what-fanduel-ceo-nigel-eccles-explains/
======
thedarkginger
The distinction in legal approach between FanDuel and Uber is kind of
interesting here.

Uber disrupted a heavily regulated market, shot first, asked questions later,
and dealt with the legal blows as part of their strategy.

From what FanDuel's CEO is saying, it really sounds like if the Daily Fantasy
companies didn't burn money in their massive marketing campaigns this fall,
they'd probably still being going more or less unnoticed by legislators/state
attorney generals.

